

10 crowdfunding campaigns you should prioritise over potato salad - bronwen
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/financing-a-business/10-crowdfunding-campaigns-you-should-prioritise-over-potato-salad/2014070812696.html

======
danshapiro
There is an interesting article on lesswrong about how to allocate your
resources between things that make you feel good and things that actually do
good.

[http://lesswrong.com/lw/6z/purchase_fuzzies_and_utilons_sepa...](http://lesswrong.com/lw/6z/purchase_fuzzies_and_utilons_separately/)

The money that I gave to potato salad guy came from a very different budget
than the money that I gave to, e.g., PATH

[http://www.path.org](http://www.path.org)

If you're trading off dollars between potato salad and charity, you're
arguably doing it wrong. But most likely you are not diverting chariable
dollars to potato salad, which is why the premise of this article is flawed.

Or as Max Temkin put it: "Crowdfunding/capitalism isn't zero sum. We can feed
the hungry and back the potato salad project."

[https://twitter.com/MaxTemkin/status/486319873207717888](https://twitter.com/MaxTemkin/status/486319873207717888)

